# World premiere of the new Mercedes E-Class Wagon



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I think MB has always made some really good looking wagons and this new E-Class Wagon is no exception. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like we'll be seeing it in the US.

_Advantage Mercedes - during the MercedesCup at the Weissenhof tennis club the inventor of the car today served a further ace. The new E-Class Estate celebrated its world premiere with Roger Federer during the ATP World Tour Masters. Shortly after the successful launch of the new E-Class Saloon the sixth-generation premium estate is completing the mixed double in the luxury segment._

"April was our 38th record month in succession. The outstanding market launch of the new E-Class Saloon has contributed to this. With the new estate we are stepping up a gear and we are sure that it will unleash just as much enthusiasm amongst our customers as the saloon. Our premium estate combines its advantages with yet more space, functionality and flexibility", says Ola Källenius, Member of the Board of Management at Daimler AG responsible for Mercedes-Benz Cars Sales. Along with Roger Federer he presented the new E-Class Estate and the new Mercedes-AMG E 43 4MATIC Estate. The Swiss tennis pro and former world number one, who has achieved the record number of 17 Grand Slam tournament victories, is a Mercedes-Benz Brand Ambassador and has been an avowed estate fan for quite some time.



*Intelligent load compartment: large, versatile and individually utilisable*

Just like the saloon, in the interior the new E-Class Estate showcases contemporary luxury with high-quality materials and the innovative operating system. Plus there are the numerous technical innovations in the most intelligent executive saloon, which the premium estate combines with the largest and most flexible load compartment in its segment. With a capacity of 670 to 1820 litres the estate continues to be the benchmark in the segment. Clever detail: the rear seat backrest folds down in a 40:20:40 split at the press of a button, opening up plenty of potential configurations between transport capacity and seats. The standard equipment also includes the air suspension at the rear axle. It ensures optimum handling even when the payload capacity is being used to the full. With AIR BODY CONTROL, all-round air suspension is available as an option.

*Mercedes me connect Concierge Service: individual travel and leisure consultant*

A further comfort highlight is the new Concierge Service, which is exclusively available in all models of the E-Class under Mercedes me connect. The spectrum of individual services ranges from weather and stock market information through route recommendations to suggestions for leisure activities and reservations of hotel rooms, concert tickets or an hour's training at the nearest tennis court. Gaining access is straightforward: registered Mercedes me connect users can call up the Concierge Service all over Europe in more than 19 countries either via the iCall button in the vehicle or via the connect me app.



*New diesel engine: efficiency champion when actually driving too*

The wide range of engines ensures spirited and at the same time efficient performance. The model spectrum ranges from the high-torque and frugal E 220 d with the completely redeveloped four-cylinder diesel to the high-performance athlete that is the Mercedes-AMG E 43 4MATIC. In extensive tests in real operating conditions the new diesel engine has been found to have extraordinarily low emission values by the independent expert organisation DEKRA. In particular the nitrogen oxide emissions (NOx) are way below the limits applicable from September 2017.


----------



## SLO_AERO (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually, the Mercedes Benz USA Facebook page stated that it will arrive in the US in early 2017...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Indeed it does, good catch! That's some great news for wagon lovers!


----------

